# HELP! My puppy wants to play all the time!



## kylefei (Apr 15, 2011)

Hey, my 2 month old puppy likes to play outside of her playpen all the time. The pet shop i brought her from told me that she needs to sleep 3 hours each 15 min , is that true? and if it is, how can I make her go sleep because when I put her in the playpen, she kindda make the crying sound so I had to let her out.... am I doing the right thing or what should I do?


thanks so much in advance


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I wouldn't trust the petshop.  If they had a clue they would not be selling pups from mills. 

She will sleep often and play hard. But you do not have to "force" her to sleep. That is her choice. What you do need to do, is to establish a routine for potty purposes. If she can not be watched, you need to give her a confined space so that she does not have access to pottying where you do not want her to be and take her out on a routine.


----------



## kylefei (Apr 15, 2011)

What if I want her to relief herself indoor? I have a confined space for her. there's a potty pad and her bed on each end, divided by a panel. When I am home, I let her out and have the playpen door open, hoping that she can go relief herself in the potty pad inside (which haven't had any success), but when I want to go to sleep so I need to put her back to the playpen, she start making these crying barks inside which I am worried if that will hurt our relationship.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

At 8 weeks old, dont' expect too much out of potty training. She's very young. DO NOT let her outside right now, please wait until she has had all of her vaccinations (16 weeks + ) Parvo lives for a long time in the soil outside and can kill a young puppy very quickly. 

You might need to crate her at night, not just in a playpen. Some people have it on their night stand so the pup can see you but they are in a confined area. I would do some searches on this forum about potty training and crating - I'm sure you'll find some great advice.


----------



## kylefei (Apr 15, 2011)

:blush:Umm this question mind sound silly, what's the difference between crate and playpen? I always thought it's the same thing... my idea of "play pen" is a metal webbed fences in a rectangular shape, I put a panel in the middle to create a seperate potty pad space for her reliefs and the other space for her bed and food. I put the fence inside one of my bedroom's closet which I have the closet doors always open. So at night or when we are not in the house, we put her inside the fence and when we are home we let her out of the fence and stay inside that bedroom...am I doing right so far? when she kindda sniffs around and start looking at the corners of the room, I know that shes about to poo or pee so I grab her rapidly and put her back inside the fence where her potty pad is (sometimes just in time, sometimes too late) but she always try to get out of the potty pad and out of the fences rapidly. I don't know how she manages to poo on the potty pad when I am away because I don't see her, but somehow she can manage to poo inside the potty pad. Please let me know if I am on the right track cuz this is my first puppy/pet/maltese and I am afraid that I am not doing it right :S

thanks a million


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

A crate is a small enclosed box where the puppy can sleep. Go to some site that sells animal supplies to see them. I strongly suggest that you get a training book. Jean Donaldson is a good trainer and has several good books. You will get a better understanding of the _concept_ of training.
For instance, if you pick up your puppy from the playpen when she whines, you are teaching her that when she whines, you pick her up. Not good.


----------



## kylefei (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks for the recommendations on the books, but one of my main reason to sign up for this forum is to seek help from maltese owner who have experienced themselves so they can share with me. I read many articles and also bought books from pet stores but reading them does not give me as much certainty as I hear from experienced maltese owners like you sharing your own experience with your dog, and of course the whole purpose of this forum is find help and answer help. 

As a first pet owner, I might overwhelm the site with silly questions that makes you /facepalm but please bear with me lol. Also the search function is a good idea, but it only gives you a general information, and since each dog is different, asking questions about my own dog really differs from reading solutions to another dog.

Thanks so much in advance


----------



## gill5444 (Apr 3, 2011)

hi
my maltese puppy is four months now, before i bought her i got a crate and i attached the playpen to it so one door leads into the living room if we leave it open and the other door leads into the pen part where her litter box is.when we first got her she played for a couple of hours then had a nap, she was very active but as she s getting older she s settling down.we have a ticking clock ( resembles mothers heartbeat so i was told for a night time)near her pen and a radio we put on quietly when she s on her own when i go to work. also to distract her if i need to do something while she s in her pen i have a little ball i can put some of her biscuits in and it takes her ages to roll the ball round her pen to get the biscuits out and she doesnt notice i ve gone.
hope that helps.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Be sure your 8 wk old has food available at all times. Even when she is out. A pen with a sleep area is fine but in a few months you may need to crate train (for potty training).


----------

